# Cotton Tail with a 'Twist'



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Went out for a very nice hunt this afternoon on my father's land with a newly acquired frame sent to me by my friend @Jolly Roger. I'll be doing a full review on this frame but for now just know, it's another Simple Shot clone, an imitation of the Torque I've dubbed the 'Twist'. So yeah, ready your torches & pitchforks LOL.

I took out some 10mm steel and banded it up with some 3/4" × 7" natural latex and a light pouch it came with. I then headed for the woods with a squirrel or rabbit in mind. It would turn out, luckily - to be the latter. I spotted and stalked 4 different squirrels only to have them lose me in the thick stuff each time. This fella was hopping along the dead rails as I made my way back through the area. The shot was made from about 30 ft. away and drilled him right behind the eye. Boy did it ever drop this guy like a hot rock! Into the game bag he went after we snapped these two photos. My pal from work who came along was interested to learn how to properly field dress a rabbit, so we went back to the house and I showed him how. He sits now in a marinade of my fathers wifes conception for the next two days. All in all it was a very nice way to spend an afternoon, and I couldn't be much happier with the results!

Thanks for having a look, and have a great day! 























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice shot!

P.S.I love a good deal, so who cares!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Nice shot!
> P.S.I love a good deal, so who cares!


Thanks man! & I hear you, I just have to clarify that it is what it is or I'll be heckled roundly LOL.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Perfect shot resulting in a humane clean kill. Great shooting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Perfect shot resulting in a humane clean kill. Great shooting!


Thank you my friend, I really work my arse off to try make sure this is how it goes. It can't always be this clean, but it's absolutely what I strive for: instant lights out. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> So yeah, ready your torches & pitchforks LOL.


Don't you mean "Torques & pitchforks"? :naughty:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

May as well call it a Torque or Tork. It is an exact duplicate of the Torque made in HDPE straight from China. Glad you asked me to send this one to you Chef. A review with a kill shot is about as good as it gets.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> May as well call it a Torque or Tork. It is an exact duplicate of the Torque made in HDPE straight from China. Glad you asked me to send this one to you Chef. A review with a kill shot is about as good as it gets.


Yeab, I just figure because it was another word for torque (like when I named the Scout Clone the Ninja) it was just a cheesy joke lol.

& yes me too, I'm happy to have put it to work. I'd have to agree with you about my rabbit, filling the pot is pretty much a clincher for me as far as reliability LOL.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > So yeah, ready your torches & pitchforks LOL.
> ...


*Face Palm*


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shot man that’s how u stop em .


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Nice shot man that's how u stop em .


Thanks man that's what I'm looking for: one shot, one kill. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I am not there yet hoping buy end of summer trying to get at least 1/2 hour a day in its coming along .nice shooting chef


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Ya I am not there yet hoping buy end of summer trying to get at least 1/2 hour a day in its coming along .nice shooting chef


No worries man just keep at it and always have your sling with you whenever possible. Adopt all styles and experiment your arse off. Finding a happy medium is the name of the game. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shot!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Good shot!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I won't be happy till I take one frameless - it's my summer resolution LOL!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Nicely done.

I don't hunt with the ss, illegal here, but I think there is something profoundly beautiful in nailing game for the pot with the most basic of tools. Congrats on your kill Bushi and hope it makes a fine meal.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Good shot!!
> ...


Lol hell ya!!! U can get it man .. next time input take your frameless rig .. and a go pro!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Thanks man!! I will try for a frameless kill next time, as for the go pro it's my next purchase if not just some kinda hat cam LOL!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice 1 bud 
Great new catty, your not pinch gripping that are you?
I know you love to pinch but the torque is too comfy thumb brace


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr Brooks said:


> Nice 1 bud
> Great new catty, your not pinch gripping that are you?
> I know you love to pinch but the torque is too comfy thumb brace


Thanks my friend! & Indeed I am and loving it, never really tried thumb braced grips except in usig a PFS, could you possibly post a photo of your grip on the frame? Thanks for the input, as you know I'm always looking for suggestions. Even if it doesn't stay in my inventory it keeps things interesting and new! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Like you I prefer pinch but there are some frames that I find brace a more repeatable hold and improves accuracy, for me the torque is the perfect example i find it effortless and very accurate. 
As requested here's a pic ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks that's a clear illustration I actually gave it a try for a few shots and it worked pretty good. Ill work on it and report back. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

